# Feeling Guilty-Willow is Back to a Puppy Cut



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I just couldn't take it anymore. We were camping for 10 days at a campground on a lake. It was hot and dusty and by the time we came home, Willow was a mess! She looked more grey than white and was just filthy. I tried to keep her combed and even dunked her in the lake a few times. I admit I'm not a daily groomer but do try to do it every two or three days. I know that this isn't enough, but Willow doesn't enjoy it and I really don't either. So, off with the hair! She looks really cute though. I can see her big brown eyes and I really like the cut the groomer gave her. It's not a super short cut and I really like how her face is framed. Her staining around her mouth is much less pronounced. Sooooo much easier. 

I'm feeling a little guilty getting rid of her long coat but just a little. She's just a pet and not a show dog and she looks adorable in my opinion. I'll have to take some pictures and change my avatar now!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Oh Jackie I can totally relate and have been there many times over Apollo's lifetime. He really hated to be brushed it took both me and my husband to get the job done. If he was being pesky I could get him to go off to "his room" by taking the brush out lol. We eventually settled in on a long puppy cut and a once a week full brushing with an ever 4 week grooming schedule. He was much happier in a longer puppy cut especially in the summer. He used to strut around like a pageant girl on grooming day.

Your Willow is such a cutie, is she a silver sable?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for understanding! As far as color, her registered color is "white with silver points". The puppy evaluation critique sheet says she is "brindle with parti markings". The purchase contract the prior owners received says "white in color with brown/gray markings". So, to answer your question, I have to say I don't know!

I wonder, does anybody else know what her coloring should really be called?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks for understanding! As far as color, her registered color is "white with silver points". The puppy evaluation critique sheet says she is "brindle with parti markings". The purchase contract the prior owners received says "white in color with brown/gray markings". So, to answer your question, I have to say I don't know!
> 
> I wonder, does anybody else know what her coloring should really be called?


You should NEVER feel guilty about keeping her hair whatever length is right for both of YOU!!! SHE doesn't care if she has a long coat! 

If she was brindle at her puppy evaluation, that' probably her actual (genetic) color. Lots of brindles fade as much as sables do, so a lot of them end up looking mostly white with some darker hair around the edges.

...BUT... WE NEED PICTURES!!! :laugh:


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I feel guilty for keeping the coat. I know purely for the dog's benefit I should cut it. They'd prefer easier grooming sessions and less hair would be lighter on them. And they certainly don't care how they look.
The coat is for me and me only, I just can't cut it 
I know one day if they need to be cut for whatever reason (like medical) I'd keep it short from then on.
As is I have fleeting thought of trimming Link's coat. Zelda's has shorter hair and is naturally layered. Link OTOH has his longest hair from his back and shoulders all the way draped towards the ground. He is so much harder to brush than Zelda's drier texture too.

Can't wait for your picture.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I've been keeping Perry in a puppy cut and I think it's much easier on both of us - less tugging with the comb, less mats for him and less of me feeling guilty for bugging him. I admire those who keep the long coats, but for us this is easier. 

Right now though he's getting really ragged. I put off cutting him a few weeks ago thinking 'I'll do it next weekend' then he hurt himself and I can't / won't groom him until he's stable on all 4 legs which is a pain because, in addition to needing a cut he also needs a bath!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

We love Bodie in a puppy cut. We can see his expressive eyes so much better. He was getting lost in all that fur. 😃 He was a trooper with the daily combing, but it's so much easier now and we love the look of the puppy cut.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I too had to come to terms with being unable to keep up with long coat grooming. Those mats were taking over our lives! Hubby and I arguing over who put the wrong harness on her and who's turn it was to comb her out. Too much!! She got a puppy cut and I love it! Looking forward to seeing pics of Willow. Which reminds me I need to change my Avatar, too.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the encouragement! I better get my camera battery charged and try and take some pictures. I'm not much of a picture taker. Even when I do, Willow never seems to look as good as she does in "real life".


----------

